# Olive :)



## ashleeybarnes (May 17, 2013)

This is my princess, Olive.
































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Debra (Apr 28, 2013)

What a cutie.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleeybarnes (May 17, 2013)

Debra said:


> What a cutie.Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks!


----------



## karip (Apr 14, 2013)

Pretty baby-she has such a darling face!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)

aww so sweet, i love the colour of her markings ^_^


----------



## glider11 (Sep 7, 2011)

She's so pretty and I love her color!


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

She's gorgeous! I read your other thread and I'm glad to finally see your pretty little girl!!!


----------



## ThreeMagicBeans (Dec 16, 2012)

What a pretty color. I love her name too, she's very adorable! Does she have a friend?


----------



## ashleeybarnes (May 17, 2013)

karip said:


> Pretty baby-she has such a darling face!Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I know, she so adorable  thanks!


----------



## ashleeybarnes (May 17, 2013)

Reikiru said:


> aww so sweet, i love the colour of her markings ^_^


Me too  Thank you!


----------



## ashleeybarnes (May 17, 2013)

glider11 said:


> She's so pretty and I love her color!


Thank you


----------



## ashleeybarnes (May 17, 2013)

RosesRufflesandRats said:


> She's gorgeous! I read your other thread and I'm glad to finally see your pretty little girl!!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## ashleeybarnes (May 17, 2013)

ThreeMagicBeans said:


> What a pretty color. I love her name too, she's very adorable! Does she have a friend?


Thanks  I spent like, a week deciding on the perfect name. she doesn't have a friend yet, but I will be getting her one next weekend!


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

she is very cute, i love her soft brown color


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

Olive is a beautiful name for a little girl.


----------



## ashleeybarnes (May 17, 2013)

binkyhoo said:


> Olive is a beautiful name for a little girl.


Thank you! I got another rat yesterday and I'm having a really hard time deciding on the perfect name for her.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

aweee she has a cute little face


----------

